# Mucus in Stool



## Jmfhella (Jun 20, 2004)

Baxter is on his 3rd day of eating raw (just chicken quarters right now, and a little chicken liver last night) And I saw a large amount of mucus in his stool today.. is this normal or should I be concerned?

Thanks, 
Jason


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I am no vet, but it would be a warning sign ... for me, anyway. 

My 11 month old pup is fed raw, and has never passed mucus stools based on her diet. 

However, when she came down with Giardia, her poop was covered in a mucus-like, jelly substance alternating with diarrhea. It cleared up after being put on medication, although I have read that once infected, the dog will always be a carrier. 

Does Baxter have loose stools as well? And what is the colour? If it is a mustard yellow, it is also another possible indication of Giardia. 

I would recommend bringing in a fresh fecal sample to the vet to determine the cause, and depending on it, a visit. 

Hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## Jmfhella (Jun 20, 2004)

I read somewhere that it is somewhat common when switching to raw.. that there detoxing?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

If you are just switching to raw, I would omit the OM for now and just stick with chicken (since too much OM can cause problems on its own). It could also be that the chicken is too fatty, so you may want to try and de-skin some of it and maybe remove some fat) and see how he does. If that does it, you could then slowly re-introduce more fat/skin as you go.

Unless, of course, he recently went swimming in a lake and you are thinking he could have something like giardia.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mucus indicates that there has been an irritation to the intestinal tract. This can be caused by parasites or inflammation. It is not detox.

Since the mucus came after you switched ingredients I would venture to say that it was caused by inflammation- likely too much fat or too rich. I am with mspiker- take a step back and then take baby steps forward.

Watch to make sure it doesn't continue.


----------

